# Eddy Merckx AX frame geometry????



## d-cubed (Jun 21, 2009)

I am the original owner of a 1999 (or maybe 2000) Ti AX. My friend bought one at the same time, but he has just sold it to me. I will probably strip the frame for parts (DA 9-speed) and sell the frame (too big for me). I would like to advertise it with the frame geometry, but I can't seem to find the spec sheet that came with my bike. I recall that Merckx had a 'proprietary' head angle value, but that everything else was spec'ed. Any idea how I can find the geometry specs for this frame?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a '95 AX. Googling draws references to it being Merckx'x "Century" geometry. Further checking though shows some disagreement as to what exactly this was, with at least 2 slightly different geo's. 

My inclination would be to measure TT, ST and HT and leave it at that. Plenty of frames are sold without geo charts, and you should have no trouble selling an AX frameset.


----------

